# Your favorite baker act story



## titmouse (Mar 5, 2013)

tell me cause those never are alike haha


----------



## Tigger (Mar 5, 2013)

Using a regional term does not make it easy on us. I'm assuming you mean psych transfer. 

If so, I would say that they are some of the least eventful transports I have. I have had some issues in the hospital, but in general the vast majority of my psych transfers have been quite uneventful and often quite long.

I have never been assaulted by a psych patient either, nor have I ever restrained someone. Working 1600-mid meant that most of my patients were indeed headed to psych hospitals so there was no shortage of volume.

They do get exciting when I get lost because when I am lost we are usually really, really lost.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 6, 2013)

Gee, I thought the Baker Act had to do with transporting a minor over state lines for illicit purposes.:rofl:


----------



## firecoins (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't about the baker act but I have several candlestick maker stories that will crack you up.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 6, 2013)

I had a call at a bakery for difficulty breathing. Got on scene and there was no one with difficulty breathing. So I guess that was kind of an act?

We got a couple slices of cinnamon bread on the way out.


----------



## akflightmedic (Mar 6, 2013)

titmouse said:


> tell me cause those never are alike haha



1. You never pull a stool up to the bar and say to the person next to you..."tell me a story, entertain me"
2. You do not start a thread requesting stories without giving your own first
3. You do not laugh at your own jokes, especially when there really was no joke
4. Grow up


----------



## Hunter (Mar 6, 2013)

akflightmedic said:


> 1. You never pull a stool up to the bar and say to the person next to you..."tell me a story, entertain me"
> 2. You do not start a thread requesting stories without giving your own first
> 3. You do not laugh at your own jokes, especially when there really was no joke
> 4. Grow up



This seems a bit uncalled for. While I agree with 1 & 2; 1. this isn't a bar, and 2. when someone's new all they have is other people's stories to learn from, while psych patient's stories are usually entertaining they also offer a lot in the way of learning to deal with out of the average patients.

3 I don't even see the relevance. 

Baker-act is a 48 hour hold that can be issued by either, PD, or MD, when they feel the patient is in immediate danger to harm themselves or others. They are taken to the ER initially to rule out any physiological causes to their behavior and then transferred to a psychiatric facility for counseling. Basically patients lose all rights for 48 hours. Sometimes used as an alternative by cops instead of arresting someone.


----------



## akflightmedic (Mar 6, 2013)

He has 300+ posts...hardly new in my book.

It is friendly education, you want to open a thread, you give a little to receive. Nothing was given. The laugh comment was sarcasm as he felt his post was funny when there was nothing funny about it other than implying "tell me a bunch of crazy stories cause those people are crazy funny"...which further implied the "crazies" are to be made fun of as none of this was presented in an educational or peer sharing context.

If the bar reference did not work for you, then might I say...you never walk up to an EMS worker and say tell me a story, I am bored and I want to laugh. In fact, in general conversation in any location, it simply is not etiquette to do so. Explain why you need some info, share a story, share a scenario to better identify what it is exactly you seek.

Want me to start a thread titled Hookers!

Tell me your favorite hooker story...ha ha ha....


----------



## Achilles (Mar 6, 2013)

akflightmedic said:


> Want me to start a thread titled Hookers!
> 
> Tell me your favorite hooker story...ha ha ha....


Well, they're called escorts, not hookers.
They don't charge you a dime but ask for donation. 
They hang out on backpage.com in the escort section. 
This one time... Lol


----------



## reaper (Mar 6, 2013)

Hunter said:


> This seems a bit uncalled for. While I agree with 1 & 2; 1. this isn't a bar, and 2. when someone's new all they have is other people's stories to learn from, while psych patient's stories are usually entertaining they also offer a lot in the way of learning to deal with out of the average patients.
> 
> 3 I don't even see the relevance.
> 
> Baker-act is a 48 hour hold that can be issued by either, PD, or MD, when they feel the patient is in immediate danger to harm themselves or others. They are taken to the ER initially to rule out any physiological causes to their behavior and then transferred to a psychiatric facility for counseling. Basically patients lose all rights for 48 hours. Sometimes used as an alternative by cops instead of arresting someone.



If you are going to supply information, make sure it is correct. 

A Baker act hold is up to 72 hrs. That time does not start until the pt reaches the mental health facility. You can sit in ED for 12 hrs before transfer. So it can be as long as 84 hrs or more. There is a voluntary and involuntary Baker act.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 6, 2013)

The cake is a lie.


----------



## titmouse (Mar 6, 2013)

Flightmedic I humbly apologize for disrespecting your forum rules sir/maam. Some of the stories tend to be funny (even though the situations might not be) but I see there is something that always can be learned from reading peoples experience that have been on the field more than myself. And thats correct, I didn't write whst I have experienced so far which subsequently makes this post invalid.  Pleade contact the mods to have it locked.


----------



## akflightmedic (Mar 6, 2013)

Your wit and charm is severely lacking...


----------



## titmouse (Mar 6, 2013)

akflightmedic said:


> your wit and charm is severely lacking...



+1.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 6, 2013)

titmouse said:


> Flightmedic I humbly apologize for disrespecting your forum rules sir/maam. Some of the stories tend to be funny (even though the situations might not be) but I see there is something that always can be learned from reading peoples experience that have been on the field more than myself. And thats correct, I didn't write whst I have experienced so far which subsequently makes this post invalid.  Pleade contact the mods to have it locked.



If you want to learn something about psych transports then your initial post is phrased rather poorly. 

I have learned a lot about how to make psych transports go smoothly on this board, there is no doubt about that. But your initial post does not say anything about a desire to learn, to me (and apparently everyone else) you had rather juvenile intentions with it.


----------



## Rialaigh (Mar 6, 2013)

this thread is going "stale" rather quickly....


Oh no I didn't......mhmmmm


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 6, 2013)

Y'all need some balloons and a hug.

All my anecdotes about psych holds are pretty sad, except one, and it makes everyone involved sound silly, so I save it for special occasions.

Peace, all.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 6, 2013)

So... this thread is about OB patients, right? After all, don't they have a bun in the oven?


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 6, 2013)

OK, by popular demand. It illustrates the dangers of confabulation.

Arrestee brought up to see MD as part of screening (i.e., Psych is busy so they parked the arrestee in Medical with a MD).

MD (testing orientation. Arrestee knows where he is, date and year, name, looking good, well-kempt etc).
  "Sir, do you know why you are here?".

A: "Martians".
MD: "Martians..."
A:  "They travel around in Volkswagen minibuses".
MD: "Yes...? Do they look different?".
A: "They look like us. Until you put water on them".
MD: "Oh. How did they get you arrested?".
A: "I tried to expose them, but it didn't work, and they had me arrested".
(Officer says A was caught shooting water from his front yard hose into a Volkswagen minibus full of people).
MD: "What about that? Why didn't they change?".
A: "Not enough water pressure".

Guy looked and acted very sedate and oriented until the right question was asked.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 6, 2013)

akflightmedic said:


> He has 300+ posts...hardly new in my book.
> 
> It is friendly education, you want to open a thread, you give a little to receive. Nothing was given. The laugh comment was sarcasm as he felt his post was funny when there was nothing funny about it other than implying "tell me a bunch of crazy stories cause those people are crazy funny"...which further implied the "crazies" are to be made fun of as none of this was presented in an educational or peer sharing context.
> 
> ...



There's student who've been on these forums for months, long enough to have 300+ post, being employed long enough to know better and being active on an EMS forum is completely different. There's people who have more posts than myself and have been here less time. You yourself have been a member since 2005 and yet you only have 1834 posts right now. There's people that have been here for less time and have twice as many posts as yourself.

The thread itself probably wasn't meant to be educational originally but that has nothing to do with your reaction, I agreed with you in my last post, that you shouldn't just ask for a story randomly. Doesn't change the fact that saying something like "Grow up." isn't exactly constructive criticism. You've been around long enough to know that saying something like that is only going to elicit a negative response from people.



reaper said:


> If you are going to supply information, make sure it is correct.
> 
> A Baker act hold is up to 72 hrs. That time does not start until the pt reaches the mental health facility. You can sit in ED for 12 hrs before transfer. So it can be as long as 84 hrs or more. There is a voluntary and involuntary Baker act.



The way they've been explained to me was 48 hours from the time the bakeract was written, if at the end of the 48 hours the doctors felt more was needed they could bakeract someone a second time. No one has ever corrected me when I've mentioned this in the past so it's easy to assume that it isn't wrong, so there was no reason for me to check myself. However since you mentioned it I had to go and verify for myself.

So here you go
http://www.leg.state.fl.us/Statutes...teYear=2000&Title=->2000->Chapter 394->Part I you were correct. So thank you for correcting me.


----------



## akflightmedic (Mar 6, 2013)

Hunter said:


> There's people who have more posts than myself and have been here less time. You yourself have been a member since 2005 and yet you only have 1834 posts right now.There's people that have been here for less time and have twice as many posts as yourself.



I like to live by quality versus quantity...



Hunter said:


> The thread itself probably wasn't meant to be educational originally but that has nothing to do with your reaction, I agreed with you in my last post, that you shouldn't just ask for a story randomly. Doesn't change the fact that saying something like "Grow up." isn't exactly constructive criticism. You've been around long enough to know that saying something like that is only going to elicit a negative response from people.



I have been around long enough to know when a stern caution should be given and also when it is appropriate to stir the pot.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 6, 2013)

akflightmedic said:


> I like to live by quality versus quantity...



Lol the point was that post count=/= experienced or seniority.



> I have been around long enough to know when a stern caution should be given and also when it is appropriate to stir the pot.



http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3t9sbc/


----------



## akflightmedic (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice!


----------

